# Some basic HB questions



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

I have some basic HB questions if you all dont mind...

A) Why does the truck buck/vibrate when you get the revs too low in a gear, I mean, bogging in th cars doesnt do that at all, and a 510 has an identical drive train minus the axle...

B) Is removing the clutch damper easy?

C) where can I get a roll of properly sized vacuum tubing to replace all the lines in the truck?

D)Why is there almost no intake noise, even at WOT? Do these engines (ka24E) have those swivel baffles like the 16V engines do?

E)How hard is it to find and swap in an LSD from another H190, what do I look for on a junkyard truck???

F) Any aftermarket intake kits to get rid of that goofy ass plastic filter housing???

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

D'oh, forgot one, whats the trick to stiffening the suspension, the grampa ride aint for me.

Pathfinder torsion bars? springs?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

1st, what yr, model and engine do you have.

vacuum tubing you can get at any parts store.
no intake noise because the engine has a dampner box restricting the air flow to the intake.
either on the dr. door jamb or pass. side firewall in the eng. compartment you will find the manufacturer's plate, look at the axle code, should be something like CA43 or CA41, look for those in the j/y, an axle with a LSD in it will have a tag noting LSD additive needed.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

I would imagine that this engine does not have the balance shaft that the auto versions have.. Its a truck so its not so refined as a car.

Any decent autoparts store should have the vacuum line.. just bring in a sample

LSD was standard in all SE models. I doubt that an XE or base could be ordered with it.

On a junkyard truck, you could look for the sticker on the pumpkin that says to add the special fluid. You can also, if the truck is in the air, spin the wheel ( I believe its the right wheel and see if the other one also spins as it should if its limited slip.)

I agree with the grandpa ride. I find that most of these trucks are riding on the original shocks which sucked big time even when new. The weaving and bobbing was so bad, it made my girlfriend jealous!! heheh


I found that if you use KYB gas-a-just they stiffen up the ride nicely without breaking your back OR bank. I can get them for about 220.00 for all four at the local parts place. ( My friends work there so I get them for wholesale)

You might find them in the junkyard ( the truck that is) if you are back east. Out here, they rarely if ever are in the yard.. just too damn good and useful for people to throw out. ( although one time I saw a long bed in the yard.. that was a true shame.. probably someone who didn't want to deal with the smog issues) Most of them are already in Mexico. 

Funny note though.. the economy is so bad that a couple of guys that I know who scout for trucks to bring to Mexico, say they are not doing it right now at all since there is no demand presently... That was an eye opener!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Peterdaniel said:


> LSD was standard in all SE models. I doubt that an XE or base could be ordered with it.
> 
> On a junkyard truck, you could look for the sticker on the pumpkin that says to add the special fluid. You can also, if the truck is in the air, spin the wheel ( I believe its the right wheel and see if the other one also spins as it should if its limited slip.)


um, not all came with a LSD, and if you either rear tire, the other should spin the same direction, if it doesnt its an open diff.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Really?? hmmm.. I could have sworn the 97 brochure said it was standard on the SE model


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Year>
1997 HB 2wd single cab KA24E

Vac line>
Stupid question on my part, should have read HIGH QUALITY, or NISSAN vacuum line, but I already ordered 12 feet of 3mm silicone vac line

intake>
no airbox or damper on mine, plastic tube that attaches to the fender and pulls air from the wheel well, not the ideal setup if i were a wheeler lol

axles>
I assume those are not bolt in H190 3rd members? Assuming I found a complete axle, with say, a 4.11 gear ratio, is there any reason I couldnt swap this straight into an h190 equipped truck?

car refinement>
After what ive driven, this truck is the MOST refined thing i have EVER driven! Wifes altima and following PT cruiser are both louder and worse on fuel!

shocks>
KYB huh? had em in the SE-R, AGX, they worked great, what about those rancho rs5000's? to harsh? Thanks for the tip, ill look em up.

mexico>
Find what in yards back east?

Thanks!


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

I love KYB gas a just.. I have never had one break on me and they last forever. Many years ago, I used to have Subaru BRAT and it was back east in New Jersey. After being on the truck for about 13 years, they were all rusted and rotted damn near off the car.. but they still performed perfect! I was sold from then on.

Insofar as the air box goes.. I'm stumped.. Some of the 97's I have seen have your exact setup. Others I have seen have a huge square box right where it goes into the fender... Any ideas why? Would being a 4x4 be the reason?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

4WD have the box as well.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

68Datsun510 said:


> Year>
> 1997 HB 2wd single cab KA24E
> 
> axles>
> I assume those are not bolt in H190 3rd members? Assuming I found a complete axle, with say, a 4.11 gear ratio, is there any reason I couldnt swap this straight into an h190 equipped truck?


the 3rd member axle is a HG axle code. CA axle has the diff cover. if it is the same axle code as your truck it will bolt in, you will have to set it up for backlash and so the teeth meet properly though. IMO it would be easier to swap the axle than set up the gears. I've set up gears several times, its about a 7 on a scale from 1-10 in difficulty, 1 being the easiest. only because the gears have to be set up. I would suggest replacing the pinion and carrier bearings as well. and dont mix up the races.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Ive seen the box on a 95 2wd as well though. Im wondering if its a state by state thing, carfax revealed this truck originally sold in Utah???

KYB it is, $34 a piece at RockAuto.com

Is there any interchangeability issues from axle to axle as far as leaf spring brackets, e-brake cables, etc etc?? (for the possible future whole-axle swap)


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

for shocks, might try Bilstein - KYB - Rancho - Monroe - Edelbrock Automotive Truck Shocks and Struts - Shockwarehouse.com


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

WOW! those prices are excellent at Rockauto.com.. Thanks!! Saved about 75 dollars on a set of 4!

pete


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Been shopping there for years, and they have LOTs of the little parts too, things local shops may not carry.


----------

